# Timestamp aus IP-Header auslesen



## flossy (24. Nov 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
wie kann ich bei einer Socket-Verbindung den Timestamp des IP-Headers eines Paketes auslesen?


----------



## HoaX (24. Nov 2009)

Ohne Zusatzlibs garnicht. Mit jpcap könnte das gehn.


----------



## flossy (4. Jan 2010)

danke!


----------

